# Problem with posting a thread in Bazaar section



## PCWORM (Mar 8, 2008)

HI,,,,ive posted a new thread for selling my friends graphic card...
 but after posting i cannot see my thread listed in the bazaar section....
 i also tried locating it from the "newly subscribed threads" list in my profile,
 but of no use....plz help!


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Mar 8, 2008)

It will take time as thread wont go public till a MOD member would verify the details and manually approve it for display... for any problem on forum operation one should PM admins / MOD rather creating public thread !!!


----------



## ravi_9793 (Mar 8, 2008)

Because Bazaar section is moderated. wait for any mod to approve it.


----------



## PCWORM (Mar 8, 2008)

Ok,,didnt knew this,,,it is the first time im posting a topic there...thnx 4 the info!


----------

